# When did you start??



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

I remember walking through the wet grass just as tall as I was holding my fishing pole trying to keep up with my dad. I was one of the lucky kids who were introduced to fishing before I could even ride a bike. I would say I was about 4 maybe younger when my dad started taking me fishing. If you do the math I've been fishing for about 17 years. I caught many a nice bass and my methods were very simple. A 6 in purple worm on a jig head dragged across the bottom of the pond did the job for a long time. Eventually everything clicked and I learned alot of the methods of Bass fishing. At least enough that I feel confident that if theres bass in the water I can come up with some method of catching them. I was just wondering how long everyone has been fishing and what some of there favorite memories growing up are. It just seems that spring can't come fast enough, I've organized my tackle box a million times and I can't stop talking about getting out on the water. It's going to be a hard second semester because I can't get bass fishing off my mind!!!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think I was still on the bottle but I walked the banks for about 20yrs. Then on to the boats for about another 15. Man Im gettin old.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I didn't start fishing until I started dating this one guy............and this Sept.
we'll be married for 20 yrs. and we dated for 6 yrs. before we got married, boy, I'm feeling Old!!! WB


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

My aunt and uncle bought us cane pole kits and gave them to us at the lake one day, but they didn't think about getting bait. We ended up using small pieces of ham for bait but the bluegills were on the beds and we slayed them. My aunt and uncle couldn't catch a fish because their line was too heavy so they ended up asking if they could use our cane poles and return them another day.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Two summers ago.  

Although I went over to the neighbor's pond probably 5-10 times when I was a little kid.


----------



## MCoverdale (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been fishing since before i can remember. I was just fishing with a worm and bobber when i just started. I was able to rig my own line at about the age of 5. Ever since then me and my family always are hitting the lake to fish. This spring, i have a feeling will be my best. I have gone through my tackle box time and time again. Gettin really pumped up for the BASS!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Ah yes!
The good old days.. 
I started fishing young, but didnt start bass fishing till I was 12. We used to bring a cheap spinner bait or creme worms to a pond we fished. We used to hammer the bass, havent been back to the pond in 3 years. Hopefully go there a few times this year.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

My family used to vacation in Canada fishing for a week every July and Florida fishing for a week every January. Me being the 4th child I was exposed to fishing while still in the womb!  My parent tell me stories of when someone would come up to the cabin and say your son is down by the water. I was only 2 walking along the shore by myself and they thought I was in the cabin. Fishing back then was really simple. Zebco 202 with a half a worm and a split shot let it hit bottom then crank it up 3 times and wait. 

My first bass fishing exposure was when I was 10 my buddy who was 14 would go on his moped over to Sharon Woods metro park in Cbus. Probably pretty funny seeing someone doubling when I was probably already close to 6ft tall and over 200lb already.  We used to slay the bass there. I used to use my dads cheap lures he gave me. I remember killing them regularly on a black doll fly just casted out and yo-yo'd back. I haven't tried a black doll fly in about 20 years now. I also remember rolling up my pants and walking out to my thighs in November to retrieve a snagged spinnerbait on a cattail. When you were a kid every lure counted, I couldnt lose it!

My bud Jim I spoke of above caught a 6lb bass there one day in the kids fishing rally. 

If you guys have any kids you should take them to that park since its under 14 only and let them catch some bass and big gills. That place is loaded.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

when i was still a twinkle in my dads eye, he loved to do nothing but fish, then when i was born and he doesnt seem to want to fish hardly at all...... you do the math


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Been fishing probably close to 8 months now. Though my dad took me out a few times when I was little. Really getting into though. I need to make a friend with a boat (wink wink) so I can actually get off the shore.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i think i was 9 months old, my mom says they finally took me because the easiest way to keep me quiet was put a stick in my hand and let me hold it over the couch. they said i was just born a fisherman


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i started on trout up in bear river reservoir in california around 9 years old. i remember going up there and fishing off this dam with people lined up and down the thing and i was the only one who pulled a trout out, it was an amazing fealing. and so then my brother started getting into bass fishing and i soon followed and now we are pretty good at bass fishing but still have alot of things to learn.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm going on my 20th year fishing. My dad started me off when I was 4. He could barely get me to go out on the docks back then because I was didn't like having water underneath me...now you can get me off the water! I also have to give a lot of credit to my mom. My dad worked alot when i was little and my mom was a teacher...in the summer she use to drive me around to all the ponds in the area. While I fished, she sat there reading and watching...for hours. Now, 20 years later half the basement looks like a tackle shop, two bass boats next to eachother in the driveway....and my dad is still my best fishin buddy. Everytime I go back to the lake where it all began it brings back memories.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was probably 4 or 5, I have a picture of a time when my father had my sister and I up at Hoover and it goes way back(Im 39 now) I started my son at about the same age, gives us both a reason to get out of the house


----------

